# Spend $5000 get 1000 TQP



## bigblue2007 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have the Amtrak World MasterCard. I spent $5000 on my card. I reached it on the 3/6/16 statement. I received my points for that transaction, but I wonder when the 1000 TQP will post?

Is there a timeframe for this? Why is it that you have to "babysit" anything you're supposed to get with AGR?


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 18, 2016)

It will post on your credit card closing date along with your regular points. I'm waiting for my second 1000 TQP next week. ALL credit card-earned points post on the closing date.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 18, 2016)

I didn't get them on my statement closing date. Amtrak when I called said it could take 3 weeks. It still hasn't posted. I am sick of chasing things with this program.

I don't believe it takes 3 weeks.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 18, 2016)

bigblue2007 said:


> I didn't get them on my statement closing date. Amtrak when I called said it could take 3 weeks. It still hasn't posted. I am sick of chasing things with this program.
> 
> I don't believe it takes 3 weeks.


I got mine on the statement closing date.

Note, these are not an additional 1000 redeemable points. Your total points available for redemption are not increased by 1000 when this bonus is issued. These points are only recorded as an increase in your TQP total toward elite status.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 18, 2016)

I am aware. I didn't get them because I am stuck at 424 tqp. If I got them is be at 1424 tqp.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 18, 2016)

I just called and now they say 90 days. I love all the different answers. They are going to have someone call me later. We'll see if they actually call.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 18, 2016)

PRR 60 said:


> bigblue2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't get them on my statement closing date. Amtrak when I called said it could take 3 weeks. It still hasn't posted. I am sick of chasing things with this program.
> ...


I received mine on the statement closing date also.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok so I should have these points. We'll see what happens when they call me back.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 18, 2016)

So they never called back. I called again and got a very rude agent. She told me to wait another statement cycle even though I have already spent $7000 as of my last statement on 3/6/16. I got a "lead" and he is going to look into this and call me back. We know he won't call me back. I also called Bank of America and they don't even know what tqp's are. I guess I am out of luck. I will payoff the card and close it out. I am done with Amtrak.


----------



## jebr (Mar 18, 2016)

We know this? Just because one agent didn't call back doesn't mean none of them will. Hopefully they gave you a time frame of when to expect a call back.

It also seems a bit premature to completely close the account. At minimum, it may be worth moving purchases to a different card and waiting to see if/when the TQPs post.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks JEBR for your response. The timeframe is tomorrow or the 27th of March.


----------



## penguinflies (Mar 19, 2016)

If you just opened the account, did your 20k bonus post? My tqp and miles post was 1 cycle off, but on the second cycle the bonus and the first TPQ bonus posted for the spend requirement.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 19, 2016)

penguinflies said:


> If you just opened the account, did your 20k bonus post? My tqp and miles post was 1 cycle off, but on the second cycle the bonus and the first TPQ bonus posted for the spend requirement.


I opened the account the end of December.

My 20,000 posted the day my first statement cut. I spent $1000 in my first cycle. The last statement is when I met my TQP and still no points. It would be nice if Amtrak knew their polices. I have hear 3 weeks, 90 days, or 1 month after the statement you achieved the TQP. Who knows what the answer is?


----------



## Tony in Ann Arbor (Mar 19, 2016)

Do you $1,000 of expenditures in 2016? It appears to me based on my account that Bank of America is using a calendar year so you may have $5,000 in total charges, but not $5,000 in 2016.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 19, 2016)

Tony in Ann Arbor said:


> Do you $1,000 of expenditures in 2016? It appears to me based on my account that Bank of America is using a calendar year so you may have $5,000 in total charges, but not $5,000 in 2016.


Since 1/1/16 - 3/6/16 (last statement) I have spent about $5500. So that may not be it, but I appreciate the suggestions. I went back and did the math and came up with $5500.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 19, 2016)

Amtrak never called back so maybe he'll call back on the 27th. Who knows at this point?


----------



## DoB (Mar 19, 2016)

Tony in Ann Arbor said:


> Do you $1,000 of expenditures in 2016? It appears to me based on my account that Bank of America is using a calendar year so you may have $5,000 in total charges, but not $5,000 in 2016.


Calendar year _based on statement closing dates_, not purchase dates, even though the Terms and Conditions speak only of purchase dates.

I maxxed out my 2016 TQP benefit through purchases in December 2015 which all posted in January 2016. I've called BoA numerous times to ask for my 2015 purchases to count toward my 2015 benefit, but none of the agents have any idea what I'm asking about. They've transferred me multiple times to AGR, and the AGR agents all seem to understand the issue and agree that I'm correct but can't do anything about it.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 20, 2016)

If you look at your Bank of America statement. There is a section that tells you the points to be transferred to AGR. Does that list the TQP there?


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 21, 2016)

I give up on this issue. I have not heard back from Amtrak. Thanks for everyone who chimed in.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 22, 2016)

Have you contacted AGR_Insider on FlyerTalk?


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 22, 2016)

me_little_me said:


> Have you contacted AGR_Insider on FlyerTalk?


No. Do you think it will help?


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 22, 2016)

bigblue2007 said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > Have you contacted AGR_Insider on FlyerTalk?
> ...


it probably will be worth your time, he founded this forum, but had to leave when hired by AGR.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 22, 2016)

message sent on flyer talk. thanks.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 24, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> bigblue2007 said:
> 
> 
> > me_little_me said:
> ...


AGR insider didn't respond. I'll assume that is par from the course with AGR.


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 24, 2016)

bigblue2007 said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > bigblue2007 said:
> ...


Bigblue2007, I just sent you a pm about this.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Ryan (Mar 24, 2016)

bigblue2007 said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > bigblue2007 said:
> ...


You've given him a day and a half of working time - have some patience, perhaps?


----------



## jis (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks like I might collect my first 1000 TQP without setting a foot on any Amtrak service this year


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 24, 2016)

Today 3/24, the billing date of my BofA card, my second 1000 TQP was posted on my AGR account along with the other BofA points earned.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ryan said:


> bigblue2007 said:
> 
> 
> > CCC1007 said:
> ...


I've given Amtrak 20 days. I have given them all I need to.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 24, 2016)

With an attitude like that, I'm amazed that people aren't rushing to call you back.

It's going to be hilarious when they post on your next statement cycle because you messed up the math. Be sure and report back when that happens.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 24, 2016)

FYI: Amtrak Insider at Flyertalk is on vacation. He will not see PM's until he returns.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 24, 2016)

I wasn't sure if he had someone covering the desk for him while he was out.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ryan said:


> With an attitude like that, I'm amazed that people aren't rushing to call you back.
> 
> It's going to be hilarious when they post on your next statement cycle because you messed up the math. Be sure and report back when that happens.


I didn't mess up the math. Amtrak acknowledges I am supposed to get the points. They just don't know how to make it happen. I have been very polite and patient with them. I came on the board to vent. It really shouldn't take this long.
There is no need to be rude. I just feel Amtrak owes it to their customers to respond in a timely fashion regarding rewards issues. I have had AGR for well over a decade. I never had any problems before.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 24, 2016)

PRR 60 said:


> FYI: Amtrak Insider at Flyertalk is on vacation. He will not see PM's until he returns.


Thanks for that information. Maybe there still is hope.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 24, 2016)

bigblue2007 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > With an attitude like that, I'm amazed that people aren't rushing to call you back.
> ...


I know you said you called BofA. Don't know how the system works but since the 1000 TQP bonus originates from the BofA credit card, I'm thinking Amtrak can do nothing but wait for the TQP to appear to them. Not surprised BofA doesn't know anything about this. Probably computer generated anyway!

Good luck.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 24, 2016)

FrensicPic said:


> bigblue2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan said:
> ...


Thanks for the information. I will see what happens next statement. By then I will have hit it twice.


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 25, 2016)

I checked the account and it looks like someone posted it as an "adjustment". I still haven't heard back from anyone at this point. I hope someone does call back and explain what happened. Hopefully they corrected the issue from happening in the future.


----------



## jis (Mar 25, 2016)

bigblue2007 said:


> I checked the account and it looks like someone posted it as an "adjustment". I still haven't heard back from anyone at this point. I hope someone does call back and explain what happened. Hopefully they corrected the issue from happening in the future.


One thing I have learned about Amtrak and AGR is "Never look a gift horse in the mouth"


----------



## bigblue2007 (Mar 25, 2016)

jis said:


> bigblue2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I checked the account and it looks like someone posted it as an "adjustment". I still haven't heard back from anyone at this point. I hope someone does call back and explain what happened. Hopefully they corrected the issue from happening in the future.
> ...


indeed


----------

